# Let’s make a point about Giant own saddles



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok been riding intensively on my Giant Sl Forward saddle and still have mixed feelings about it. I do nit experience numbness whatsoever but my bones starts to “sting” after 50/60 kms. I wonder if it’s a matter of getting used to it since i’ve started riding again a month and a half ago after 5 months of stop but I take these breaks every year and usually a month and a half it’s enough to have any pain disappear,at least with my usual Specialized saddle,but placing a Specialized saddle on a giant feels like blasphemy to me....lol..


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

My Giant came with a Fizik saddle which was decent, but hardly great. Recently put on a Specialized Power saddle and wow what a big improvement for me. Anyway, I don't care what saddle brand is on my bike as long as my ass is happy.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Rogus said:


> My Giant came with a Fizik saddle which was decent, but hardly great. Recently put on a Specialized Power saddle and wow what a big improvement for me. Anyway, I don't care what saddle brand is on my bike as long as my ass is happy.


I’ve ended up buying a 2018 Fizik saddle this morning,feeling and shape is almost identical to my Specialized Toupe saddle but due to a bad cold I could not give it a test ride. The Fizik is 142 compared to the 130mm of my giant contact. The reason why giant placed a 130 mm saddle on a ML size bike it’s a very poor choice,maybe they do their body tests on some skinny and tall Chinese riders. Can’t wait to test my new saddle tomorrow,if things will go wrong I’m gonna solve my mental limitations and place the good old Toupe.


----------



## 3810 (Oct 18, 2007)

I've just got a TCR SL with the SL forward saddle, fairly happy with the saddle apart from an annoying squeaking on the forward section of it, any ideas for a fix ?


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

I've had some squeaking on my SL forward on my TCR SL, too! Thought I didn't tighten it down enough. I like the saddle. Just about the same as my Arione.


----------



## 3810 (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you fix the noise by tightening it down more ?


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

Did not totally fix it. I'm afraid to tighten the seat clamp too much!


----------



## 3810 (Oct 18, 2007)

yep, hard to say, I've just swapped to my old prologo for the time being, I might give my giant dealer a call.
Thanks for your input!


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Devastazione said:


> Ok been riding intensively on my Giant Sl Forward saddle and still have mixed feelings about it. I do nit experience numbness whatsoever but my bones starts to “sting” after 50/60 kms. I wonder if it’s a matter of getting used to it since i’ve started riding again a month and a half ago after 5 months of stop but I take these breaks every year and usually a month and a half it’s enough to have any pain disappear,at least with my usual Specialized saddle,but placing a Specialized saddle on a giant feels like blasphemy to me....lol..


This reviewer must have read your post before uploading his YouTube review. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nggj0bvhQlY
<script>(function () { var pb_blacklist = ["adrunnr","successforyu.clickfunnels.com","fmovies.se","in-365-tagen.info","5000-settimanale.com","shop.mazzugioielli.com","maxigossip.com","lp.yazizim.com","beyourxfriend.com","99tab.com","zzqrt.com","canuck-method.net","bewomenly.com","playnow.guru","datingforyou-48e1.kxcdn.com","trafficnetworkads24.com","sistemadedinerogratis.com","canuckmethodprofit.co","consumerresearchnetwork.com","securemacfix.com","zz3d3.ru","zd1.quebec-bin.com","hot-games4you.xyz","om.elvenar.com","superpccleanup.com","gomediaz.com","judithi.xyz","free.atozmanuals.com","yoursuccess.ravpage.co.il","123hop.ir","quizcliente.pw","aussiemethod.biz","hlpnowp-c.com","picbumper.com","shaneless.com","anacondamonster.com","altrk1.com","health.todaydiets.com","download.weatherblink.com","happyluketh.com","go.ameinfo.com","50kaweek.net","thepornsurvey.com","ofsiite.ru","fulltab.com","1000spins.com","time2play-online.net","vintacars.com","welcome.*****saga.com","free-desktop-games.com","download.televisionfanatic.com","theprofitsmaker.net","sgad.info","algocashmaster.net","sunmaker.com","topvipdreams.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornvideos.com","filesharefanatic.com","safedownloadhub.com","7awlalalam.blogspot.com","tvplusnewtab.com","trendingpatrol.com","moneymorning.com","ifileyou.com","classifiedcanada.ca","firefan.com","methode-binaire.com","letmetell.com","kenduktur.com","getafuk.com","yotraleplahnte.ru","jackpot.88beto.com","pwwysydh.com","search.queryrouter.com","v.lvztxy.com","*****saga.com","saffamethod.com","prezzonline.com","searchprivacy.website","3d2819216eb4e1035879-7c248de0c99745406e9b749fc86ec3e4.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com","only2date.com","mysagagame.com","themillionaireinpjs.net","wlt.kd2244.com","quickprivacycheck.com","hotchatdate.com","autotraderbot.com","z1.zedo.com","youlucky2014.com","traffic.getmyads.com","appcloudprotected.com","safensecure.com-allsites3.xyz","newpoptab.com","static.williamhill.com","myhealthyblog.co","greatestmobideals.com","sweetclarity.com","mgid.com","securepccure.com","autopengebygger.com","am15.net","es.reimageplus.com","o2.promos-info.com","it.reimageplus.com","west****s.com","spinandwin.com-ser.pw","reimageplus.com","vodafone.promos-info.com","vinnmatpengar.se","movie.ienjoyapps.com","love4single.com","origin.getprice.com.au","ohmydating.com","lp.want-to-win.com","yabuletchrome.ru","bamdad.net","gotositenow.com","vcrypt.pw","newtabtv.com","mon.setsu.xyz","youforgottorenewyourhosting.com","zone-telechargement.ws","land.pckeeper.software","ad.adpop-1.com","advancedpctools.com","videos.randolphcountyheraldtribune.com","web-start.org","softreadynow.installupgradenowfreshandforyou.website","uplod.ws","pornhubcasino.com","maxbet.ro","2016prizefeed.com","thevideo.me","wantubad.com","tavanero.com","xcusmy.club","daclips.in","gaymenofporn.online","jackpotcitycasino.com","italian-method.com","getsearchincognito.com","youjustwonprize.com","finanz-nachrichten.me","quizcliente.site","da.reimageplus.com","jkanime.net","britmoneymethod.com","uae.souq.com","ka.azzer.net","safensecure.xyz","8t.hootingrhejkz.online","www6.blinkx.com","wizzcaster.com","comparaison-prix.com","vodlocker.lol","fr.reimageplus.com","free.fromdoctopdf.com","userscloud.com","myprivatesearch.com","fanli90.cn","tutticodicisconto.it","mediadec.com","gogamego.thewhizproducts.com","download.weatherblink.com","free.videodownloadconverter.com","we-are-gamers.com","sesso.communityadult.net","lp.blpmovies.com","search.queryrouter.com","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","lp.blpmovies.com","go.ppixelm.com","r0.ru","sesso.communityadult.net","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","ppixelm.com","cyberguardianspe.info","we-are-gamers.com","loginfaster.com/new","www.alfacart.com","www.foresee.com","mobile-win.com","www.plusnetwork.com","www.amicafarmacia.com","www.ienjoyapps.com","cheapcheap.io","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","nova.rambler.ru","free.gamingwonderland.com","p9328ujeiw1.ru","mobilecasinoclub.co.uk","pfhsystem.com","regtuneup.com","theprofitsmaker.net","bodogpromotions.eu","heroesreplay.org","financialsecrets.info","mymoneymakingapp.com","sunmaker.com","888casino-promotions.com","vogliosesso.com","scienceremix.com","allinonedocs.com","arabia.starzplay.com","allirishcasino.com","advancepctools.info","movie.ienjoyapps.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","b2.ijquery11.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","securefastmac.tech","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","1000spins.com","search.queryrouter.com","pfhsystem.com","reimageplus.com","offer.alibaba.com","searchlistings.org","search.queryrouter.com","search.queryrouter.com","mybinaryoptionsrobot.com","duplicashapp.com","search.queryrouter.com","bestgame.directory","droidclub.net",".rivalo.com","yoursuperprize.com","mediaexplained.com","om.elvenar.com","shinar.club","revitoleczemacream.com","freelotto.com","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","download.bringmesports.com/","allinonedocs.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","multtaepyo.com","search.queryrouter.com","czechmethod.com","consumerview.co","wayretail.com","72onbase.com","funsafetab.com","search.queryrouter.com","speedyfiledownload.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","quantomcoding.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","popads.net","onclkds.com","consumerview.co","12kotov.ru","ruhotpair2.fingta.com","easytelevisionaccessnow.com","ahwrd.com","lpeva.com","ppgzf.com","zjstx.com","kituure.xyz","join.pro-gaming-world.com","mackeeperapp.mackeeper.com","tracknotify.com","2075.cdn.beyondhosting.net","idollash.com","ds.moviegoat.com","fulltab.com","rackcdn.com","prestoris.com","adsterra.com","swampssovuuhusp.top","streesusa.info","freesoftwaredlul.com","adreactor.com","a-static.com","codeonclick.com","heheme.com","adf.ly","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","openload.co"]; var pb_whitelist = ["www.wunderground.com","linkedin.com","google","www.gmail.com","www.pinterest.com","www.youtube.com","www.facebook.com","search.yahoo.com","chrome://newtab","www.food.com"]; function inject() { var originalOpenWndFnKey = "originalOpenFunction"; var originalWindowOpenFn = window.open; var originalCreateElementFn = document.createElement; var originalAppendChildFn = HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild; var originalCreateEventFn = document.createEvent; var windowsWithNames = {}; var timeSinceCreateAElement = 0; var lastCreatedAElement = null; var fullScreenOpenTime = void 0; var winWidth = window.innerWidth; var winHeight = window.innerHeight; var abd = false; var lastBlockTime = void 0; var parentOrigin = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer || window.parent.location || '*' : document.location; var parentRef = window.parent; //window[originalOpenWndFnKey] = window.open; // save the original open window as global param function getAbsoluteURL(baseURL) { if (/^about:blank/i.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } if (/^(https??\/\//.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } baseURL = location.origin + (!/^\//.test(baseURL) ? '/' : '') + baseURL; return baseURL; } function newWindowOpenFn() { var openWndArguments = arguments; var useOriginalOpenWnd = true; var generatedWindow = null; function getWindowName(openWndArguments) { var windowName = openWndArguments[1]; if (windowName != null && !["_blank", "_parent", "_self", "_top"].includes(windowName)) { return windowName; } return null; } function copyMissingProperties(src, dest) { var prop = void 0; for (prop in src) { try { if (dest[prop] === undefined && src[prop]) { dest[prop] = src[prop]; } } catch (e) {} } return dest; } function isOverlayish(el) { var style = el && el.style; if (style && /fixed|absolute/.test(style.position) && el.offsetWidth >= winWidth * 0.6 && el.offsetHeight >= winHeight * 0.75) { return true; } return false; } var capturingElement = null; // the element who registered to the event var srcElement = null; // the clicked on element var closestParentLink = null; if (window.event != null) { capturingElement = window.event.currentTarget; srcElement = window.event.srcElement; } if (srcElement != null) { closestParentLink = srcElement.closest('a'); if (closestParentLink && closestParentLink.href) { openWndArguments[3] = closestParentLink.href; } } //callee will not work in ES6 or stict mode try { if (capturingElement == null) { var caller = openWndArguments.callee; while (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.callee.caller != null) { caller = caller.arguments.callee.caller; } if (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.length > 0 && caller.arguments[0].currentTarget != null) { capturingElement = caller.arguments[0].currentTarget; } } } catch (e) {} ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Blocked if a click on background element occurred (<body> or document) ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (capturingElement == null) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened without any user interaction'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (capturingElement != null && (capturingElement instanceof Window || parent.Window && capturingElement instanceof parent.Window || capturingElement === document || capturingElement.URL != null && capturingElement.body != null || capturingElement.nodeName != null && (capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "body" || capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "document"))) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because it was triggered by the ' + capturingElement.nodeName + ' element'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (isOverlayish(capturingElement)) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened when clicking on an element that seems to be an overlay'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block if a full screen was just initiated while opening this url. ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var fullScreenElement = document.webkitFullscreenElement || document.mozFullscreenElement || document.fullscreenElement; if (new Date().getTime() - fullScreenOpenTime < 1000 || isNaN(fullScreenOpenTime) && isDocumentInFullScreenMode()) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a full screen was just initiated while opening this url.'; /* JRA REMOVED if (window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]) { window.clearTimeout(window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]); } */ if (document.exitFullscreen) { document.exitFullscreen(); } else if (document.mozCancelFullScreen) { document.mozCancelFullScreen(); } else if (document.webkitCancelFullScreen) { document.webkitCancelFullScreen(); } useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var openUrl = openWndArguments[0]; var inWhitelist = isInWhitelist(location.href); if (inWhitelist) { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } else if (isInBlacklist(openUrl)) { useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } if (useOriginalOpenWnd == true) { generatedWindow = originalWindowOpenFn.apply(this, openWndArguments); // save the window by name, for latter use. var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { windowsWithNames[windowName] = generatedWindow; } // 2nd line of defence: allow window to open but monitor carefully... ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Kill window if a blur (remove focus) is called to that window ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (generatedWindow !== window) { (function () { var openTime = new Date().getTime(); var originalWndBlurFn = generatedWindow.blur; generatedWindow.blur = function () { if (new Date().getTime() - openTime < 1000 && !inWhitelist /* one second */) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a it was blured'; generatedWindow.close(); blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); } else { originalWndBlurFn(); } }; })(); } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// } else { (function () { // (useOriginalOpenWnd == false) var location = { href: openWndArguments[0] }; location.replace = function (url) { location.href = url; }; generatedWindow = { close: function close() { return true; }, test: function test() { return true; }, blur: function blur() { return true; }, focus: function focus() { return true; }, showModelessDialog: function showModelessDialog() { return true; }, showModalDialog: function showModalDialog() { return true; }, prompt: function prompt() { return true; }, confirm: function confirm() { return true; }, alert: function alert() { return true; }, moveTo: function moveTo() { return true; }, moveBy: function moveBy() { return true; }, resizeTo: function resizeTo() { return true; }, resizeBy: function resizeBy() { return true; }, scrollBy: function scrollBy() { return true; }, scrollTo: function scrollTo() { return true; }, getSelection: function getSelection() { return true; }, onunload: function onunload() { return true; }, print: function print() { return true; }, open: function open() { return this; }, opener: window, closed: false, innerHeight: 480, innerWidth: 640, name: openWndArguments[1], location: location, document: { location: location } }; copyMissingProperties(window, generatedWindow); generatedWindow.window = generatedWindow; var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { try { // originalWindowOpenFn("", windowName).close(); windowsWithNames[windowName].close(); } catch (err) {} } var fnGetUrl = function fnGetUrl() { var url = void 0; if (!(generatedWindow.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.location; } else if (!(generatedWindow.document.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.document.location; } else if (location.href != null) { url = location.href; } else { url = openWndArguments[0]; } openWndArguments[0] = url; blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); }; //why set timeout? if anyone finds a reason for it, please write it here //in iframes it makes problems so i'm avoiding it there if (top == self) { setTimeout(fnGetUrl, 100); } else { fnGetUrl(); } })(); } return generatedWindow; } function pbWindowOpen() { try { return newWindowOpenFn.apply(this, arguments); } catch (err) { return null; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Replace the window open method with Poper Blocker's ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// window.open = pbWindowOpen; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor dynamic html element creation to prevent generating elements with click dispatching event ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = function () { var newElement = originalAppendChildFn.apply(this, arguments); if (newElement.nodeName == 'IFRAME' && newElement.contentWindow) { try { var code = '(function () {\n var pb_blacklist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_blacklist) + ';\n var pb_whitelist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_whitelist) + ';\n ' + inject.toString() + ';\n inject();\n })();'; var s = document.createElement('script');s.text = code; newElement.contentWindow.document.body.appendChild(s); } catch (e) {} } return newElement; }; document.createElement = function () { var newElement = originalCreateElementFn.apply(document, arguments); if (arguments[0] == "a" || arguments[0] == "A") { (function () { timeSinceCreateAElement = new Date().getTime(); var originalDispatchEventFn = newElement.dispatchEvent; newElement.dispatchEvent = function (event) { if (event.type != null && ('' + event.type).toLocaleLowerCase() == "click") { if (!isInWhitelist(newElement.href)) { window.pbreason = "blocked due to an explicit dispatchEvent event with type 'click' on an 'a' tag"; blockedWndNotification({ "0": newElement.href }); return true; } } return originalDispatchEventFn.call(this, event); }; lastCreatedAElement = newElement; })(); } return newElement; }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block artificial mouse click on frashly created elements ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// document.createEvent = function () { try { if (arguments[0].toLowerCase().includes("mouse") && new Date().getTime() - timeSinceCreateAElement <= 50) { //block if the origin is not same var isSelfDomain = false; try { var openUrlDomain = new URL(lastCreatedAElement.href).hostname; var topUrl = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer : document.location.href; var topDomain = new URL(topUrl).hostname; isSelfDomain = openUrlDomain == topDomain; } catch (e) {} if (lastCreatedAElement.href.trim() && !isInWhitelist(lastCreatedAElement.href) && !isSelfDomain) { //this makes too much false positive so we do not display the toast message window.pbreason = 'Blocked because \'a\' element was recently created and ' + arguments[0] + ' event was created shortly after'; arguments[0] = lastCreatedAElement.href; blockedWndNotification({ "0": lastCreatedAElement.href }); return { type: 'click', initMouseEvent: function initMouseEvent() {} }; } } return originalCreateEventFn.apply(document, arguments); } catch (err) {} }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor full screen requests ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function onFullScreen(isInFullScreenMode) { if (isInFullScreenMode) { fullScreenOpenTime = new Date().getTime(); } else { fullScreenOpenTime = NaN; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function isDocumentInFullScreenMode() { // Note that the browser fullscreen (triggered by short keys) might // be considered different from content fullscreen when expecting a boolean return document.fullScreenElement && document.fullScreenElement !== null || // alternative standard methods document.mozFullscreenElement != null || document.webkitFullscreenElement != null; // current working methods } function isInWhitelist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_whitelist); } function isInBlacklist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_blacklist); } function isInList(url, list) { if (list) { return list.some(function (li) { return new RegExp("https?://(www\.|.*\.)?" + li + "+").test(url); }); } else { return false; } } function blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments) { //this is to prevent a site that "stuck" on trying to open a new window to send endless calls to the extension if (!lastBlockTime || lastBlockTime < Date.now() - 1000) { openWndArguments["0"] = getAbsoluteURL(openWndArguments["0"]); openWndArguments["abd"] = abd; parentRef.postMessage({ type: "blockedWindow", args: JSON.stringify(openWndArguments) }, parentOrigin); } lastBlockTime = Date.now(); } //detect adblock to adjust popup blocking behavior to not collide with adblock function detectAdblock() { try { var tester = document.createElement('div'); tester.innerHTML = ' '; tester.className = 'adsbox'; tester.style.cssText = "position:absolute;top-1000px;left:-1000px;"; document.body.appendChild(tester); window.setTimeout(function () { if (tester.offsetHeight === 0) { abd = true; } tester.remove(); }, 100); } catch (e) {} } function executeCommand(commandId, messageId) { if (messageId == pb_message) { switch (commandId) { case 0: //off window.open = originalWindowOpenFn; document.createElement = originalCreateElementFn; document.createEvent = originalCreateEventFn; HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = originalAppendChildFn; break; case 1: //allow once break; } } } document.addEventListener("fullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.fullscreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("mozfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.mozFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("webkitfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.webkitIsFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', function () { detectAdblock(); }, false); (function () { window.pbExternalCommand = function (commandId, messageId) { executeCommand(commandId, messageId); }; })(); }; inject(); })();</script>


----------



## jasnooks (Feb 1, 2017)

GlobalGuy said:


> This reviewer must have read your post before uploading his YouTube review. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nggj0bvhQlY
> <script>(function () { var pb_blacklist = ["adrunnr","successforyu.clickfunnels.com","fmovies.se","in-365-tagen.info","5000-settimanale.com","shop.mazzugioielli.com","maxigossip.com","lp.yazizim.com","beyourxfriend.com","99tab.com","zzqrt.com","canuck-method.net","bewomenly.com","playnow.guru","datingforyou-48e1.kxcdn.com","trafficnetworkads24.com","sistemadedinerogratis.com","canuckmethodprofit.co","consumerresearchnetwork.com","securemacfix.com","zz3d3.ru","zd1.quebec-bin.com","hot-games4you.xyz","om.elvenar.com","superpccleanup.com","gomediaz.com","judithi.xyz","free.atozmanuals.com","yoursuccess.ravpage.co.il","123hop.ir","quizcliente.pw","aussiemethod.biz","hlpnowp-c.com","picbumper.com","shaneless.com","anacondamonster.com","altrk1.com","health.todaydiets.com","download.weatherblink.com","happyluketh.com","go.ameinfo.com","50kaweek.net","thepornsurvey.com","ofsiite.ru","fulltab.com","1000spins.com","time2play-online.net","vintacars.com","welcome.*****saga.com","free-desktop-games.com","download.televisionfanatic.com","theprofitsmaker.net","sgad.info","algocashmaster.net","sunmaker.com","topvipdreams.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornvideos.com","filesharefanatic.com","safedownloadhub.com","7awlalalam.blogspot.com","tvplusnewtab.com","trendingpatrol.com","moneymorning.com","ifileyou.com","classifiedcanada.ca","firefan.com","methode-binaire.com","letmetell.com","kenduktur.com","getafuk.com","yotraleplahnte.ru","jackpot.88beto.com","pwwysydh.com","search.queryrouter.com","v.lvztxy.com","*****saga.com","saffamethod.com","prezzonline.com","searchprivacy.website","3d2819216eb4e1035879-7c248de0c99745406e9b749fc86ec3e4.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com","only2date.com","mysagagame.com","themillionaireinpjs.net","wlt.kd2244.com","quickprivacycheck.com","hotchatdate.com","autotraderbot.com","z1.zedo.com","youlucky2014.com","traffic.getmyads.com","appcloudprotected.com","safensecure.com-allsites3.xyz","newpoptab.com","static.williamhill.com","myhealthyblog.co","greatestmobideals.com","sweetclarity.com","mgid.com","securepccure.com","autopengebygger.com","am15.net","es.reimageplus.com","o2.promos-info.com","it.reimageplus.com","west****s.com","spinandwin.com-ser.pw","reimageplus.com","vodafone.promos-info.com","vinnmatpengar.se","movie.ienjoyapps.com","love4single.com","origin.getprice.com.au","ohmydating.com","lp.want-to-win.com","yabuletchrome.ru","bamdad.net","gotositenow.com","vcrypt.pw","newtabtv.com","mon.setsu.xyz","youforgottorenewyourhosting.com","zone-telechargement.ws","land.pckeeper.software","ad.adpop-1.com","advancedpctools.com","videos.randolphcountyheraldtribune.com","web-start.org","softreadynow.installupgradenowfreshandforyou.website","uplod.ws","pornhubcasino.com","maxbet.ro","2016prizefeed.com","thevideo.me","wantubad.com","tavanero.com","xcusmy.club","daclips.in","gaymenofporn.online","jackpotcitycasino.com","italian-method.com","getsearchincognito.com","youjustwonprize.com","finanz-nachrichten.me","quizcliente.site","da.reimageplus.com","jkanime.net","britmoneymethod.com","uae.souq.com","ka.azzer.net","safensecure.xyz","8t.hootingrhejkz.online","www6.blinkx.com","wizzcaster.com","comparaison-prix.com","vodlocker.lol","fr.reimageplus.com","free.fromdoctopdf.com","userscloud.com","myprivatesearch.com","fanli90.cn","tutticodicisconto.it","mediadec.com","gogamego.thewhizproducts.com","download.weatherblink.com","free.videodownloadconverter.com","we-are-gamers.com","sesso.communityadult.net","lp.blpmovies.com","search.queryrouter.com","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","lp.blpmovies.com","go.ppixelm.com","r0.ru","sesso.communityadult.net","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","ppixelm.com","cyberguardianspe.info","we-are-gamers.com","loginfaster.com/new","www.alfacart.com","www.foresee.com","mobile-win.com","www.plusnetwork.com","www.amicafarmacia.com","www.ienjoyapps.com","cheapcheap.io","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","nova.rambler.ru","free.gamingwonderland.com","p9328ujeiw1.ru","mobilecasinoclub.co.uk","pfhsystem.com","regtuneup.com","theprofitsmaker.net","bodogpromotions.eu","heroesreplay.org","financialsecrets.info","mymoneymakingapp.com","sunmaker.com","888casino-promotions.com","vogliosesso.com","scienceremix.com","allinonedocs.com","arabia.starzplay.com","allirishcasino.com","advancepctools.info","movie.ienjoyapps.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","b2.ijquery11.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","securefastmac.tech","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","1000spins.com","search.queryrouter.com","pfhsystem.com","reimageplus.com","offer.alibaba.com","searchlistings.org","search.queryrouter.com","search.queryrouter.com","mybinaryoptionsrobot.com","duplicashapp.com","search.queryrouter.com","bestgame.directory","droidclub.net",".rivalo.com","yoursuperprize.com","mediaexplained.com","om.elvenar.com","shinar.club","revitoleczemacream.com","freelotto.com","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","download.bringmesports.com/","allinonedocs.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","multtaepyo.com","search.queryrouter.com","czechmethod.com","consumerview.co","wayretail.com","72onbase.com","funsafetab.com","search.queryrouter.com","speedyfiledownload.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","quantomcoding.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","popads.net","onclkds.com","consumerview.co","12kotov.ru","ruhotpair2.fingta.com","easytelevisionaccessnow.com","ahwrd.com","lpeva.com","ppgzf.com","zjstx.com","kituure.xyz","join.pro-gaming-world.com","mackeeperapp.mackeeper.com","tracknotify.com","2075.cdn.beyondhosting.net","idollash.com","ds.moviegoat.com","fulltab.com","rackcdn.com","prestoris.com","adsterra.com","swampssovuuhusp.top","streesusa.info","freesoftwaredlul.com","adreactor.com","a-static.com","codeonclick.com","heheme.com","adf.ly","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","openload.co"]; var pb_whitelist = ["www.wunderground.com","linkedin.com","google","www.gmail.com","www.pinterest.com","www.youtube.com","www.facebook.com","search.yahoo.com","chrome://newtab","www.food.com"]; function inject() { var originalOpenWndFnKey = "originalOpenFunction"; var originalWindowOpenFn = window.open; var originalCreateElementFn = document.createElement; var originalAppendChildFn = HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild; var originalCreateEventFn = document.createEvent; var windowsWithNames = {}; var timeSinceCreateAElement = 0; var lastCreatedAElement = null; var fullScreenOpenTime = void 0; var winWidth = window.innerWidth; var winHeight = window.innerHeight; var abd = false; var lastBlockTime = void 0; var parentOrigin = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer || window.parent.location || '*' : document.location; var parentRef = window.parent; //window[originalOpenWndFnKey] = window.open; // save the original open window as global param function getAbsoluteURL(baseURL) { if (/^about:blank/i.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } if (/^(https??\/\//.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } baseURL = location.origin + (!/^\//.test(baseURL) ? '/' : '') + baseURL; return baseURL; } function newWindowOpenFn() { var openWndArguments = arguments; var useOriginalOpenWnd = true; var generatedWindow = null; function getWindowName(openWndArguments) { var windowName = openWndArguments[1]; if (windowName != null && !["_blank", "_parent", "_self", "_top"].includes(windowName)) { return windowName; } return null; } function copyMissingProperties(src, dest) { var prop = void 0; for (prop in src) { try { if (dest[prop] === undefined && src[prop]) { dest[prop] = src[prop]; } } catch (e) {} } return dest; } function isOverlayish(el) { var style = el && el.style; if (style && /fixed|absolute/.test(style.position) && el.offsetWidth >= winWidth * 0.6 && el.offsetHeight >= winHeight * 0.75) { return true; } return false; } var capturingElement = null; // the element who registered to the event var srcElement = null; // the clicked on element var closestParentLink = null; if (window.event != null) { capturingElement = window.event.currentTarget; srcElement = window.event.srcElement; } if (srcElement != null) { closestParentLink = srcElement.closest('a'); if (closestParentLink && closestParentLink.href) { openWndArguments[3] = closestParentLink.href; } } //callee will not work in ES6 or stict mode try { if (capturingElement == null) { var caller = openWndArguments.callee; while (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.callee.caller != null) { caller = caller.arguments.callee.caller; } if (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.length > 0 && caller.arguments[0].currentTarget != null) { capturingElement = caller.arguments[0].currentTarget; } } } catch (e) {} ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Blocked if a click on background element occurred (<body> or document) ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (capturingElement == null) {  window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened without any user interaction'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (capturingElement != null && (capturingElement instanceof Window || parent.Window && capturingElement instanceof parent.Window || capturingElement === document || capturingElement.URL != null && capturingElement.body != null || capturingElement.nodeName != null && (capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "body" || capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "document"))) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because it was triggered by the ' + capturingElement.nodeName + ' element'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (isOverlayish(capturingElement)) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened when clicking on an element that seems to be an overlay'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block if a full screen was just initiated while opening this url. ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var fullScreenElement = document.webkitFullscreenElement || document.mozFullscreenElement || document.fullscreenElement; if (new Date().getTime() - fullScreenOpenTime < 1000 || isNaN(fullScreenOpenTime) && isDocumentInFullScreenMode()) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a full screen was just initiated while opening this url.'; /* JRA REMOVED if (window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]) { window.clearTimeout(window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]); } */ if (document.exitFullscreen) { document.exitFullscreen(); } else if (document.mozCancelFullScreen) { document.mozCancelFullScreen(); } else if (document.webkitCancelFullScreen) { document.webkitCancelFullScreen(); } useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var openUrl = openWndArguments[0]; var inWhitelist = isInWhitelist(location.href); if (inWhitelist) { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } else if (isInBlacklist(openUrl)) { useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } if (useOriginalOpenWnd == true) { generatedWindow = originalWindowOpenFn.apply(this, openWndArguments); // save the window by name, for latter use. var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { windowsWithNames[windowName] = generatedWindow; } // 2nd line of defence: allow window to open but monitor carefully... ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Kill window if a blur (remove focus) is called to that window ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (generatedWindow !== window) { (function () { var openTime = new Date().getTime(); var originalWndBlurFn = generatedWindow.blur; generatedWindow.blur = function () { if (new Date().getTime() - openTime < 1000 && !inWhitelist /* one second */) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a it was blured'; generatedWindow.close(); blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); } else { originalWndBlurFn(); } }; })(); } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// } else { (function () { // (useOriginalOpenWnd == false) var location = { href: openWndArguments[0] }; location.replace = function (url) { location.href = url; }; generatedWindow = { close: function close() { return true; }, test: function test() { return true; }, blur: function blur() { return true; }, focus: function focus() { return true; }, showModelessDialog: function showModelessDialog() { return true; }, showModalDialog: function showModalDialog() { return true; }, prompt: function prompt() { return true; }, confirm: function confirm() { return true; }, alert: function alert() { return true; }, moveTo: function moveTo() { return true; }, moveBy: function moveBy() { return true; }, resizeTo: function resizeTo() { return true; }, resizeBy: function resizeBy() { return true; }, scrollBy: function scrollBy() { return true; }, scrollTo: function scrollTo() { return true; }, getSelection: function getSelection() { return true; }, onunload: function onunload() { return true; }, print: function print() { return true; }, open: function open() { return this; }, opener: window, closed: false, innerHeight: 480, innerWidth: 640, name: openWndArguments[1], location: location, document: { location: location } }; copyMissingProperties(window, generatedWindow); generatedWindow.window = generatedWindow; var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { try { // originalWindowOpenFn("", windowName).close(); windowsWithNames[windowName].close(); } catch (err) {} } var fnGetUrl = function fnGetUrl() { var url = void 0; if (!(generatedWindow.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.location; } else if (!(generatedWindow.document.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.document.location; } else if (location.href != null) { url = location.href; } else { url = openWndArguments[0]; } openWndArguments[0] = url; blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); }; //why set timeout? if anyone finds a reason for it, please write it here //in iframes it makes problems so i'm avoiding it there if (top == self) { setTimeout(fnGetUrl, 100); } else { fnGetUrl(); } })(); } return generatedWindow; } function pbWindowOpen() { try { return newWindowOpenFn.apply(this, arguments); } catch (err) { return null; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Replace the window open method with Poper Blocker's ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// window.open = pbWindowOpen; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor dynamic html element creation to prevent generating elements with click dispatching event ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = function () { var newElement = originalAppendChildFn.apply(this, arguments); if (newElement.nodeName == 'IFRAME' && newElement.contentWindow) { try { var code = '(function () {\n var pb_blacklist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_blacklist) + ';\n var pb_whitelist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_whitelist) + ';\n ' + inject.toString() + ';\n inject();\n })();'; var s = document.createElement('script');s.text = code; newElement.contentWindow.document.body.appendChild(s); } catch (e) {} } return newElement; }; document.createElement = function () { var newElement = originalCreateElementFn.apply(document, arguments); if (arguments[0] == "a" || arguments[0] == "A") { (function () { timeSinceCreateAElement = new Date().getTime(); var originalDispatchEventFn = newElement.dispatchEvent; newElement.dispatchEvent = function (event) { if (event.type != null && ('' + event.type).toLocaleLowerCase() == "click") { if (!isInWhitelist(newElement.href)) { window.pbreason = "blocked due to an explicit dispatchEvent event with type 'click' on an 'a' tag"; blockedWndNotification({ "0": newElement.href }); return true; } } return originalDispatchEventFn.call(this, event); }; lastCreatedAElement = newElement; })(); } return newElement; }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block artificial mouse click on frashly created elements ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// document.createEvent = function () { try { if (arguments[0].toLowerCase().includes("mouse") && new Date().getTime() - timeSinceCreateAElement <= 50) { //block if the origin is not same var isSelfDomain = false; try { var openUrlDomain = new URL(lastCreatedAElement.href).hostname; var topUrl = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer : document.location.href; var topDomain = new URL(topUrl).hostname; isSelfDomain = openUrlDomain == topDomain; } catch (e) {} if (lastCreatedAElement.href.trim() && !isInWhitelist(lastCreatedAElement.href) && !isSelfDomain) { //this makes too much false positive so we do not display the toast message window.pbreason = 'Blocked because \'a\' element was recently created and ' + arguments[0] + ' event was created shortly after'; arguments[0] = lastCreatedAElement.href; blockedWndNotification({ "0": lastCreatedAElement.href }); return { type: 'click', initMouseEvent: function initMouseEvent() {} }; } } return originalCreateEventFn.apply(document, arguments); } catch (err) {} }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor full screen requests ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function onFullScreen(isInFullScreenMode) { if (isInFullScreenMode) { fullScreenOpenTime = new Date().getTime(); } else { fullScreenOpenTime = NaN; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function isDocumentInFullScreenMode() { // Note that the browser fullscreen (triggered by short keys) might // be considered different from content fullscreen when expecting a boolean return document.fullScreenElement && document.fullScreenElement !== null || // alternative standard methods document.mozFullscreenElement != null || document.webkitFullscreenElement != null; // current working methods } function isInWhitelist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_whitelist); } function isInBlacklist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_blacklist); } function isInList(url, list) { if (list) { return list.some(function (li) { return new RegExp("https?://(www\.|.*\.)?" + li + "+").test(url); }); } else { return false; } } function blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments) { //this is to prevent a site that "stuck" on trying to open a new window to send endless calls to the extension if (!lastBlockTime || lastBlockTime < Date.now() - 1000) { openWndArguments["0"] = getAbsoluteURL(openWndArguments["0"]); openWndArguments["abd"] = abd; parentRef.postMessage({ type: "blockedWindow", args: JSON.stringify(openWndArguments) }, parentOrigin); } lastBlockTime = Date.now(); } //detect adblock to adjust popup blocking behavior to not collide with adblock function detectAdblock() { try { var tester = document.createElement('div'); tester.innerHTML = ' '; tester.className = 'adsbox'; tester.style.cssText = "position:absolute;top-1000px;left:-1000px;"; document.body.appendChild(tester); window.setTimeout(function () { if (tester.offsetHeight === 0) { abd = true; } tester.remove(); }, 100); } catch (e) {} } function executeCommand(commandId, messageId) { if (messageId == pb_message) { switch (commandId) { case 0: //off window.open = originalWindowOpenFn; document.createElement = originalCreateElementFn; document.createEvent = originalCreateEventFn; HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = originalAppendChildFn; break; case 1: //allow once break; } } } document.addEventListener("fullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.fullscreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("mozfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.mozFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("webkitfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.webkitIsFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', function () { detectAdblock(); }, false); (function () { window.pbExternalCommand = function (commandId, messageId) { executeCommand(commandId, messageId); }; })(); }; inject(); })();</script>


Nice job, sir


----------

